# Barnstaple Criterium 6th September Bristol car share



## Monsieur Remings (28 Aug 2013)

Anyone racing this event? It's Friday week and if you want to share petrol/deisel then send us a pm.

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrzzzzzzzz.


----------

